# Favorite Metallica CD



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine has always been Ride the Lightning followed by Master of Puppets. In high school, people didn't think too highly of those albums. So I'm asking what TC thinks. Which is the best Metallica cd?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Master of Puppets and ...And Justice for All probably.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep basically those 2 albums were the most popular in high school of Metallica along with the Black Album and Load. To me after Master of Puppets, Metallica wasn't the same. Cliff Burton might've been that important. He was influenced by Bach.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Let's see,...

Kill 'em All
Ride The Lightning
Master of Puppets
Garage Days ReRevisited
...And Justice For All
Metallica
(Fuel off of the S&M)


But, for sheer cranking purposes,...And Justice For All! Not to mention, I saw them twice during that tour before the One video even came out. Loved Cliff,...liked Jason very much, but Trujillo is the man!

In 2000 I made my first laser show. What did I choose? Metallica, of course! The list:

For Whom The Bell Tolls >
Frayed Ends of Sanity
Wherever I May Roam
Fuel >
Stone Cold Crazy
The Wait >
To Live is to Die >
Dyers Eve
One
Last Caress >
Green Hell


Yeah, I know,...no Orion or Justice or Puppets but it had to be set to lasers, images and lighting and I only had a 50 minute time slot; even then, I used up all 60 minutes of adat and kept the folks for the next show waiting. Fun times.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yep basically those 2 albums were the most popular in high school of Metallica along with the Black Album and Load. To me after Master of Puppets, Metallica wasn't the same. Cliff Burton might've been that important. He was influenced by Bach.


I haven't listened to their first two albums in a long time. I don't remember being wild over them. I think it is because James' voice kind of annoys me but annoys me less on the two albums I mentioned  I have them both though and should go back and listen to them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm probably the wrong person to lobby as I'm not a fan of the relentlessly fast stuff. I always thought Metallica sounded more potent when they slowed things down more, so I'll say the Black album. If I became a fan of their earlier period I would go for Master Of Puppets as it seemed to represent the apex of their output at the time - it's instrumentally top-drawer even though it's not really my style.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

At one time I would have said Ride the lightening, but now I think Master of puppets would be my favorite, it seems like the heaviest and best put together of the albums... Call of Ktulu is still my favorite song of theirs though.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yep basically those 2 albums were the most popular in high school of Metallica along with the Black Album and Load. To me after Master of Puppets, Metallica wasn't the same. Cliff Burton might've been that important. He was influenced by Bach.


frankly i've never understood this myth about cliff burton (and i've always found anesthesia absolutely boring). And aside that i don't find great differences of style from Master and And justice for all.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan (Metallica have gotta be my least favorite major thrash band), but Ride the Lightning. Anything until and not including the black album was pretty decent, after that they turned to trash.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not a fan (Metallica have gotta be my least favorite major thrash band), but Ride the Lightning. Anything until and not including the black album was pretty decent, after that they turned to trash.


who were you favorite bands?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

norman bates said:


> frankly i've never understood this myth about cliff burton (and i've always found anesthesia absolutely boring). And aside that i don't find great differences of style from Master and And justice for all.


I disagree totally. Every Metallica cd sounds quite different from the last imo. To me, Metallica went for a heavier and thicker sound on In Justice for All rather than more melodic sound that Master of Puppets offered. Hetfield's voice also changed a lot in that time. And Kirk Hammet's playing was best on Master of Puppet and Ride the Lightning. ,,,In Justice for All started the decline in Hammet's solo playing. Check out the guitar solo in Ride the Lightning.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I never ever listen to them anymore, but when I do it's still a nostalgia-coated treat. I think they made good music for what they were.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> In Justice for All started the decline in Hammet's solo playing.


are you talking of technique? I don't know, And justice for all is widely considered the most technical album of metallica (and it seems that ulrich doesn't like it because it was too much about technique), for example the solo on Dyers eve is one of his most difficult ones.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have to say that I'm not a big Metallica fan and prefer Slayer and Megadeth from the Big Four over them. There are a lot of thrash bands I'd take over Metallica, but I'm not a big fan of thrash in the first place. Also, they really did make a more "progressive" metal album with ...And Justice. The mastering sure was tinny though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah the drums were crazy on ...In Justice For All. All 3 albums were really difficult to play. Probably made it tough to perform live with such difficult songs to play. But to me, the songs weren't as pretty on ...In Justice for All. Just my opinion. Yeah they are a metal band but had some very memorable melodies. Melodic Metal was always the type of metal I preferred over just being heavy all the time.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I never got into them enough to have a favorite album, but I think they are a great and influential band. To me it seemed their quality might have declined for a while in the 90's there and then possibly gone back up a little bit again with Death Magnetic. _The Day That Never Comes_ is a pretty great song imo. I like playing a lot of those riffs on guitar. You have got to give Metallica one thing - they've come up with a _lot _of great guitar riffs, I find the lyrics at times are also quite good.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tdc said:


> I never got into them enough to have a favorite album, but I think they are a great and influential band. To me it seemed their quality might have declined for a while in the 90's there and then possibly gone back up a little bit again with Death Magnetic. _The Day That Never Comes_ is a pretty great song imo. I like playing a lot of those riffs on guitar. You have got to give Metallica one thing - they've come up with a _lot _of great guitar riffs, I find the lyrics at times are also quite good.


For sure metallica's riffs were way more difficult (at least for what i know) of the other metal bands at that time. It must be said that the particular way of picking of Hetfield with three fingers has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Lulu


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I am the table!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

norman bates said:


> who were you favorite bands?


Just speaking for the thrash genre here: Sodom, Kreator, Destruction, Megadeth and early Slayer. All of them "sold out" to some degree, sadly, but I'm just referring to their best stuff.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Argus said:


> Lulu
> View attachment 3804


i suppose you're not a great fan of them


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Argus said:


> Lulu
> View attachment 3804


This was probably meant as satire, but I acutally found this album to be interesting... not my favorite by far, but interesting.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been meaning to listen to it. It just begs to be listened to. It is an experience if anything else.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

norman bates said:


> i suppose you're not a great fan of them
> View attachment 3805


Honestly, I've only heard two tracks from it, both of which sounded like some old geezer has turned up to a high school metal gig, plugged into the PA and proceeded to recite barely audible poetry, whilst the band knock out some random power chords.

Most of the pre-Load stuff is decent enough. I actually like the slower, less metal songs. They are probably my favourite of the thrash bands (even the the only thrash album I own is RIP), but that isn't saying much.

As for Lou Reed, he depends a lot upon who he is collaborating with.

Reed + Cale + Tucker + Morrison = White Light/White Heat = classic

Reed + Bowie + Ronson = Transformer = classic

Reed solo = Metal Machine Music = classic

Therefore, I think Lulu says more about Metallica than Reed.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I tend to not listen to a full Metallica album all the way through. I enjoy them, but more in 15-20 minute segments. If pressed, I would say *"...And Justice for All"*

I'd prefer a playlist of my favorites. Which would include:

Fade to Black
Welcome Home
To Live is to Die
One
Unforgiven
Unforgiven II
The Day that Never Comes
Suicide & Redemption
Sad But True.


----------

